# المراة والعطر!!!



## happy angel (19 يونيو 2009)

*استخدام العطر للتزيين من الاساليب القديمة التى استعملتها حواء سعيا وراء الجاذبية

لكن استخدام المراة للعطور فى الصيف بصفة خاصة يعتبر سلاح ذو حدين 

لانها وان كانت تطيب الجسم وتسعد الحضور وتشيع البهجة فى المكان الا انها قد تترك على الجلد اثارا وبقع

اذا اسىء استخدامها

هذا ما يؤكدة اخصائيين الامراض الجلدية موضحين ان العطور تحتوى على زيوت طيارة تستخرج 

من اصول نباتية مثل الياسمين والفل ورائحتها زكية ولكن تاثيرهاعلى الجلد ضار جدا

خاصة اذا تم التعرض للشمس بعد وضع العطر مباشرة

لذا يصاب الجلد بالاحمرارو الالتهابات المصحوبة احيانا بحكة وبعد ايام تنحسر الالتهابات وتترك ورائها بقع بنية 

تختلف درجتهاحسب درجة تركيز الزيت الطيار المستخدم .

ورائحة العطرتتاثر بعوامل عديدة تتعلق بالمراة ....

كحال بشرتها و جلدها و نوعية الطعام الذى تتناولة فتناول الاطعمة كثيرة التوابل ينعكس على رائحة العرق 

وبالتالى على رائحة الجلد وهذا ما يفسر احساس البعض بالاشمئزاز من بعض العطور وذلك بسبب

ان المراة لم تراعى النظافة الشخصية ولم تتخلص من العرق قبل وضع العطر



والحقائق العلمية تؤكد ان كل بشرة تتمتع برائحة خاصة وانها تفرز زيوتا تختلط بالعطر

وتؤثر فية كيماويا فتطبع عند نثر العطر بطابع شخصى مميز

بعض النصائح للمراة.....

*** اختارى العطر الذى يلائم شخصيتك و يشعرها بالراحة

*** عند استخدام العطر لا بد ان يكون الجسم نظيفا يفضل الاستحمام
حيث ان اختلاط العرق بالعطر سياتى بنتيجة عكسية

*** افضل الاماكن التى يفضل وضع العطر عليها هى اماكن النبض فى الجسم

وهى تجويف الذراع المواجة للكوع / والمنطقة الوافعة خلف الاذنين / وعند جزور الشعر 

لينتشر العطر مع كل حركة من حركات الشعر

اخيرا****

ان العطر لبهجتك اولا ولا يجب ان يكون الهدف منة هو لفت الانظار اليك بقدر اسعاد نفسك

وايضا لا بد ان نراعى من يعانون من الحساسية خاصة اذا كنا فى اماكن مغلقة*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع و متكامل جدا يا هابي
مررررررسي يا قمرة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا هابى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## doooody (20 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا هابي 
يسوع يبارك حياتيك​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا هابى 

على الموضوع المميز

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *موضوع رائع و متكامل جدا يا هابي
> مررررررسي يا قمرة​*


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

doooody قال:


> ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا هابي
> يسوع يبارك حياتيك​


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااا هابى
> 
> على الموضوع المميز
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا هابى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (10 أكتوبر 2010)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل  جدا

شكراا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل  جدا

شكراا أختنا الغاليه

الرب معاكم*​


----------

